# Cattleya rex 2022



## My Green Pets (Mar 18, 2022)

I bought a flask of these in 2014 and they started blooming in 2019. This year it looks like we'll get to see at least 6 of them bloom, maybe more. 

First to bloom this season is 'Illapu', a second flowering for this clone. Two flowers last year and two again this year.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 18, 2022)

Beautiful. Well done!

Did you give culture notes on them before?


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 18, 2022)

Wow! Just amazing!


----------



## My Green Pets (Mar 18, 2022)

Light - I grow them under LED lights in a tent. The tent has one transparent side facing a window so the plants get eastern sunlight until about 11:00. Lights kick on at 11:00 and kick off at 18:30.
Temps - 28°C high, 18°C low (average) all year, relative humidity average around 65%.
Media - Most are in granite chunks in clay pots. A couple are mounted on hickory bark, and the mounts sit in clay pots.
Water - (March-October) Every other day on average, when pots are mostly dry. (November-February) Slightly less often, checking that pots are completely dry. I rarely flush the pots, but my goal is to do it once a month.
Fertilizer - (March-October) I am currently using K-lite 12-1-1 at 0.5 g per gallon combined with fish fertilizer 5-1-1 at 0.5 tsp per gallon. The result is around 45 ppm Nitrogen per watering. I am also experimenting with adding 1 tsp per gallon Epsom salts monthly as a magnesium supplement because many of the leaves have large yellowish patches. (November-February) mixture is reduced to around 15 ppm. I also drench the plants in 3 tablespoons/gallon of Inocucor in distilled water once a month.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 18, 2022)

lovely lip and photos


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 19, 2022)

My Green Pets said:


> Light - I grow them under LED lights in a tent. The tent has one transparent side facing a window so the plants get eastern sunlight until about 11:00. Lights kick on at 11:00 and kick off at 18:30.
> Temps - 28°C high, 18°C low (average) all year, relative humidity average around 65%.
> Media - Most are in granite chunks in clay pots. A couple are mounted on hickory bark, and the mounts sit in clay pots.
> Water - (March-October) Every other day on average, when pots are mostly dry. (November-February) Slightly less often, checking that pots are completely dry. I rarely flush the pots, but my goal is to do it once a month.
> Fertilizer - (March-October) I am currently using K-lite 12-1-1 at 0.5 g per gallon combined with fish fertilizer 5-1-1 at 0.5 tsp per gallon. The result is around 45 ppm Nitrogen per watering. I am also experimenting with adding 1 tsp per gallon Epsom salts monthly as a magnesium supplement because many of the leaves have large yellowish patches. (November-February) mixture is reduced to around 15 ppm. I also drench the plants in 3 tablespoons/gallon of Inocucor in distilled water once a month.


Thanks so much for this info! Very helpful!

A question re: light: approx how much light? Regular cattleya light or more? 3000 fc?


----------



## GuRu (Mar 19, 2022)

Cattleya rex is an extraordinarily pretty orchid and a gem among Cattleyas.  William, I like to see the photos of your plants in flower and hope will I will see more here.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 19, 2022)

Great to see this plant kick off your rex season.
Also great to have a rex season!
David


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 19, 2022)

My favourite cattleya.Congrats on blooming.Simply wonderful.


----------



## My Green Pets (Mar 19, 2022)

Hi Leslie,

That's really difficult for me to say because I don't have a very accurate measure. I have a light meter that measures lux. The sunlight registers at over 50k, the lights at around 30k. A PAR meter might be more useful. I have two Spider Farmer SF1000 LED panels about 50 cm above the tops of the plants. I'll include a photo to show the setup.



DrLeslieEe said:


> Thanks so much for this info! Very helpful!
> 
> A question re: light: approx how much light? Regular cattleya light or more? 3000 fc?


----------



## My Green Pets (Mar 19, 2022)

Thanks everyone for the love and I hope to have many more blooms to add to this thread in the coming weeks.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 19, 2022)

Very nice and very good job!!


----------



## Carmella.carey (Mar 21, 2022)

Hi William,
What do you have do to to give a plant a variety name Like 'illapu' ?
And our orchid society's speaker yesterday was also talking about lights I use Mars Hydro do you use them to?
Patrick


----------



## My Green Pets (Apr 3, 2022)

Next to bloom this season is 'Qoyllur', a first bloom for this plant. There is another spike coming, about a week behind this one.
I'm encouraged about the form of these flowers, for a first bloom they look pretty nice, and those dorsal sepals are nice and perky. I would guess that by the time judging rolls around next weekend, they will have flexed backward a bit, but we can be hopeful that it won't be too much.
They have a nice vanilla fragrance if you put your nose right up to the flower.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 3, 2022)

Stunning William! Keep the rex season going!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 3, 2022)

Yes what a fantastic thread.


----------



## Carmella.carey (Apr 3, 2022)

I wonder if you can have a new one open each weekendis "illapu" still in bloom?
Patrick


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 3, 2022)

really good


----------



## Guldal (Apr 4, 2022)

Splendiferous!


----------



## My Green Pets (Apr 9, 2022)

'Urqu' was mounted to a piece of hickory bark as a tiny seedling and has grown into the largest plant in my collection over the years. A few years ago, I sat the mount in a large pot and the plant has continued to grow well. 
This is its third blooming, and the flowers have consistently had open tubes and not great form. The petals are nice and wide, but the dorsal sepals reflex all the way back. 
It has half the number of flowers this year as compared to last year, and I suspect suboptimal fertilization as the culprit.


----------



## Carmella.carey (Apr 11, 2022)

Did you take 'Urqu' to the AOS judging center on Saturday?


----------



## My Green Pets (Apr 11, 2022)

I didn't. Inferior shape and low flower count, it wouldn't have been considered. They didn't even consider the two nice ones I took.



Carmella.carey said:


> Did you take 'Urqu' to the AOS judging center on Saturday?


----------



## My Green Pets (Apr 15, 2022)

'Mayu' HCC/AOS was awarded last year. This plant put out three growths this winter, and two of them have bloomed. The other one rotted off last week! These plants are so susceptible to rot, it can be very discouraging. This is why I'm making seed pods every year, because there's no telling when these plants will become brown piles of mush.


----------



## My Green Pets (Apr 15, 2022)

Also, here is previously described 'Qoyllur' with both spikes bloomed out. The dorsals on the newest flowers look promising, as they've been open several days but haven't reflexed yet.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 15, 2022)

Excellent job and thanks for the updates. A species we don't get to see often, and you are showing us why.


----------



## Carmella.carey (Apr 15, 2022)

Ho


My Green Pets said:


> 'Mayu' HCC/AOS was awarded last year. This plant put out three growths this winter, and two of them have bloomed. The other one rotted off last week! These plants are so susceptible to rot, it can be very discouraging. This is why I'm making seed pods every year, because there's no telling when these plants will become brown piles of mush.
> 
> View attachment 33738
> 
> ...


How far along was the growth when it rotted?
Patrick


----------



## My Green Pets (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Carmella.carey (Apr 15, 2022)

O


My Green Pets said:


> View attachment 33746
> 
> 
> View attachment 33747
> ...


Oh so sad, was it going to flower?
Patrick


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 16, 2022)

What a shame with the rot. Hopefully the rest of the plant is safe.

Seems like the rot started from the base or rhizome. What do you think caused it? Water left overnight, cold or critter bites? Would a prophylactic like Physan work?


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 16, 2022)

Ohhh....very nice flowers, i love them....this type rot is bad, caused by a bacteria, pseudomonas. Unfortunately it spreads towards the rhizome and can kill the plant very quickly.


----------



## My Green Pets (Apr 16, 2022)

My guess is water/fertilizer solution got into the basal leaf sheaths and provided an environment for bacteria to fester.

I submerged the pot in 2 tsp/gallon Physan and cut the bulb at the rhizome. The adjacent growths are green and firm but I will be watching carefully. After blooming I may remove that entire section of rhizome.


----------



## PeteM (Apr 18, 2022)

My Green Pets said:


> My guess is water/fertilizer solution got into the basal leaf sheaths and provided an environment for bacteria to fester.
> 
> I submerged the pot in 2 tsp/gallon Physan and cut the bulb at the rhizome. The adjacent growths are green and firm but I will be watching carefully. After blooming I may remove that entire section of rhizome.



looks that way. This usually happens to me if I’m not careful with watering.. I’m in a rush or missed a water session and tried to make up for it with a later than normal watering time. This time of year with the transition of the temps and light it’s such a roller coaster to keep the temps and humidity nominal… spring and fall are the most dangerous for me.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 18, 2022)

Too bad the plant rotted from the bottom up! Cattleya rex is a very temperamental to grow. Maybe watering was fine but the increase in humidity prevented the water from drying out by nightfall with the cooler temperatures. It happens to some of my orchids from time to time.


----------



## My Green Pets (Apr 18, 2022)

Pete—yes! I always have problems during the 'transition' seasons. Maybe I try to hurry them along and they certainly have let me know time, and time again!

Paphman—I agree, and also I moved the plant from its normal spot so the flowers would open unobstructed. And maybe the airflow changed around the plant so then it went all to hell.


----------



## My Green Pets (May 1, 2022)

This week we have two first-time bloomers. Eight years have passed since they were deflasked.

First up is Wayra, which has two flowers. What's interesting about this plant is that it has grown well with multiple leads over the years, and yet the leaves and bulbs are smaller than its siblings. Not sure if it is genetics, environmental, a bit of both, or just slow to mature, but a more compact-sized rex seems like a good thing. I will keep an eye on this one and maybe self it this year in case it does turn out to be a naturally smaller plant.










Next is Phuyu, which put up a nice growth this year and three flowers. I am planning on putting this plant up for auction on eBay later today. Wish me luck, this is my first eBay auction. Any suggestions for a reasonable minimum bid?


----------



## Carmella.carey (May 1, 2022)

I would think at least $50


----------



## monocotman (May 1, 2022)

Lovely things William. 
FS Cattleya rex plants are as rare as hens teeth on eBay. 
Someone that seems to sell this sort of thing is Steve Christofferson. 
Check out the price of the rare FS cattleyas species that he’s sold.
I wouldn’t be surprised to see it with a minimum of at least 100 dollars, probably more.
David


----------



## Ozpaph (May 1, 2022)

quite a collection!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 1, 2022)

monocotman said:


> Lovely things William.
> FS Cattleya rex plants are as rare as hens teeth on eBay.
> Someone that seems to sell this sort of thing is Steve Christofferson.
> Check out the price of the rare FS cattleyas species that he’s sold.
> ...


Haha some of my plants are from him lol. They are not cheap but worth every penny.


----------



## My Green Pets (May 1, 2022)

If anyone's interested in following along! 
Cattleya rex 'Phuyu' from My Green Pets • In bloom • Grown from seed in the USA | eBay


----------



## JustinR (May 2, 2022)

My Green Pets said:


> If anyone's interested in following along!
> Cattleya rex 'Phuyu' from My Green Pets • In bloom • Grown from seed in the USA | eBay


Haha already over $150 with 6 days to go, looks like you made a good investment there


----------



## PeteM (May 4, 2022)

My Green Pets said:


> If anyone's interested in following along!
> Cattleya rex 'Phuyu' from My Green Pets • In bloom • Grown from seed in the USA | eBay


Just caught up on your YouTube.. wow. Looks like this auction is going well. Should have enough for a few months of greenhouse growing at this rate. Good luck with raising the funds.


----------



## My Green Pets (May 4, 2022)

It's going well, I'm excited! And a bit nervous about shipping it! Not sure who will take the hit if it were to somehow get lost or damaged during shipping?


----------



## monocotman (May 7, 2022)

There should also be flurry of bids in the last couple of seconds From the sniping tools. Good luck!


----------



## Greenpaph (May 7, 2022)

Spectacular!


----------



## GuRu (May 10, 2022)

My Green Pets said:


> It's going well, I'm excited! .....


Congrats William, you made a small fortune with your plant on eBay.


----------



## Paphman910 (May 10, 2022)

Just keep an eye on the weather conditions before shipping! Pack in big box with lots of peanut styrofaom.


----------



## My Green Pets (May 10, 2022)

I was just amazed at the result of the auction. The price more than doubled in the last ten seconds.

Thankfully the winning bidder was a long time follower of my YouTube channel, who has seen my culture and conditions for years.

To pack it, I cleaned up the roots and leaves, peeled off the dead leaf sheaths, removed most of the rocks from the pot, gave the whole thing a good rinse, then let it dry out thoroughly. Packed it in shredded paper and wrapped in newspaper. Weather is warm from here to its new home but nothing extreme in the forecast in either locale.

The next rex, 'Inti', is popping open today, so fingers crossed the petals will be open enough for judging on Saturday. It is my favorite of the 2014 batch, and I have high hopes for it.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 12, 2022)

Congrats on the sale!


----------



## My Green Pets (May 15, 2022)

'Inti' was the largest plant out of the flask and has continued to be a strong grower ever since. Its flowers measure the largest of all the siblings, and have a pleasing form. The AOS judges agreed, and awarded it a 79-point HCC yesterday.

The four-judge team submitted individual scores of 81, 80, 78, and 76, so on another day this plant may well have received the 80-point AM. Regardless, I'm excited to finally see 'Inti' officially recognized.


----------



## GuRu (May 15, 2022)

William, great flowers and congrats to the award !


----------



## monocotman (May 15, 2022)

Wow congratulations William! Well deserved,
David


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 15, 2022)

Anything that judges would share?


----------



## NEslipper (May 15, 2022)

Congrats, it's beautiful!


----------



## My Green Pets (May 15, 2022)

Dorsal leaning back, open space between segments, some crowding...that was all I could gather. Quite a range of scores...



Linus_Cello said:


> Anything that judges would share?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 17, 2022)

My Green Pets said:


> Dorsal leaning back, open space between segments, some crowding...that was all I could gather. Quite a range of scores...


Congrats on the award.

The lowest score is rather low on this unless that judge has seen many rex’s to compare. I would scored 80 points!


----------



## My Green Pets (May 17, 2022)

He is one of our toughest judges!



DrLeslieEe said:


> Congrats on the award.
> 
> The lowest score is rather low on this unless that judge has seen many rex’s to compare. I would scored 80 points!


----------



## My Green Pets (May 17, 2022)

The next rex is up for auction for anyone who would like to follow along. 








Cattleya rex 'Illapu' from My Green Pets • New growth • Seed-grown in the USA | eBay


This plant really looks great! All photos are of this exact plant. The plant is not currently in bloom.



www.ebay.com


----------



## monocotman (May 18, 2022)

Good luck William! very nice looking plant. I see that Steve Christofferson also has a FS rex for sale this week. Maybe he saw what your first one made!


----------



## My Green Pets (May 18, 2022)

Indeed, mine is competing with Christoffersen's. His description says he imported a few plants to sell and this is one of them. But he's been listing rexes regularly for the past couple of years. It'll be interesting to see what each plant ends up selling for.


----------



## monocotman (Jun 1, 2022)

William, did yours end making making more than Mr Christoffersons?


----------



## My Green Pets (Jun 2, 2022)

monocotman said:


> William, did yours end making making more than Mr Christoffersons?


Yes, about $100 more if i remember correctly! Exciting stuff!


----------



## My Green Pets (Jun 2, 2022)

Second blooming on 'Wayra', which flowered for the first time at the beginning of May.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 2, 2022)

Gorgeous and well done! Looks like another award winner.


----------



## GuRu (Jun 3, 2022)

Wow William, another beauty ! (I mean the guy) Lol


----------



## monocotman (Jun 3, 2022)

Lovely blooms!


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 3, 2022)

So beautiful! You are an amazing Cattleya rex grower! Wish this species was available in Canada!


----------



## My Green Pets (Jun 3, 2022)

Are there any seed nurseries in Canada that would make some flasks? 

Can seed be sent internationally without permits?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 3, 2022)

My Green Pets said:


> Are there any seed nurseries in Canada that would make some flasks?
> 
> Can seed be sent internationally without permits?


I have an amazing flasker here and he’s on here as Penatang. 

Seeds can be sent cross border in a card without hassle. I do that all the time to US and Brazil. 

Since seeds are from cultivated plants, aimed at conservation efforts, logistically it shouldn’t be a problem.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 4, 2022)

Dont try sending seed/biological material to Australia..........................


----------



## My Green Pets (Jul 25, 2022)

'Urqu' has put out three more flowers to finish up its bloom season. 




Two more plants will be blooming soon, but they will open while I am out of town and I will likely miss them completely.



'Unu'



'Nina'


----------



## GuRu (Jul 25, 2022)

They look great, William.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 25, 2022)

exciting


----------



## LadySlipper (Jul 25, 2022)

Stunning


----------



## skirincich (Jul 25, 2022)

Very nice!


----------



## jlosaw (Jul 26, 2022)

So jealous.. Well done


----------

